

As China Stalks Satellites, U.S. and Japan Prepare to Defend Them - tokenadult
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-07-17/u-dot-s-dot-japan-prepare-to-defend-satellites-from-chinese-attack

======
sidcool
It's difficult to become powerful and not turn paranoid.

